# What type of comms is your group using?



## Phoenix1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Just wanted to get a general consensus of what you all are using for long, intermediate and person to person group communications. Thanks.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

For my group, we keep our CB-radio's set on channel 16 as we are all offroaders (4x4 = 16) - we also keep our FRS set to channel 16. Beyond that, our communications are via "hidden messages in plain view" - notes left on the doors of houses that might say "Uncle Sam came to visit, gone for supper" which could mean that .gov troubles have knocked on the door ...


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Phoenix1 said:


> Just wanted to get a general consensus of what you all are using for long, intermediate and person to person group communications. Thanks.


For around the farm and for security we use the TriSquare eXRS radios. They're 900MHz, spread spectrum, and employ frequency hopping, so they are about as secure a system as we can find.

For intermediate we use dual band (2m/70cm) and other VHF+ ham radios, and for long range we use HF ham gear.


----------



## Phoenix1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the input so far.

k0xxx,
How is the reception and range on the TriSquares compare to FRS/GMRS?


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Phoenix1 said:


> ...
> k0xxx,
> How is the reception and range on the TriSquares compare to FRS/GMRS?


I've compared them to both, and even though the TriSquare radios are about double the frequency (FRS/GMRS are 462MHz), I didn't find any difference in range in our area (hilly and wooded). They actually seemed to have slightly better range than the pair of cheap FRS radios that we own, which are older models marketed by Bellsouth.


----------



## Phoenix1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the answer k0xxx


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

We have 4 FRS radios set to a specified frequency. We also have 3 2M HAM radios and list of simplex frequencies to use if TSHTF.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

For those that have 2m hand held radios included in their plans, I would recommend picking up a few UHF (PL259) adapters for the antenna connections (SMA or BNC), some short runs of coax, and a couple of small hand held beam antennas. That way when a low profile is needed. the hand helds can be operated on the low power setting and the beams used for point to point comms. It's not workable for when you have to move around, and it's not secure, but it would reduce the ability of others to listen in when you need comms between fixed points of not too great a distance. 

I have a couple of the Arrow antennas (designed for satellite work), and they have proved excellent for this type of use. We painted them OD and brown and they blend into the foliage quite well. With the hand helds on their lowest setting we can work the mile+ between our homes quite easily. Saves us precious battery power too.


----------



## AreaWarLord (Mar 9, 2012)

most of the folks are on 2M around here, thats when people talk , its pretty quiet


----------



## laylow (Jul 28, 2009)

We use the TriSquares at work. They are about as secure as you can get as a civilian, and so far have been great.


----------



## res2cue (Mar 14, 2012)

We use a smattering of different brand 2mtr and GMRS radios.
All have been programmed with assigned "tac" freq's with PL tones.
Also a Yeasu FT-847 as a base radio to be able to talk with the HT's and do HF if needed using a stealthy dipole antenna strung up in the trees.


----------



## Pixelphoto (May 31, 2012)

I also have some ham radios 2 meter (remember you might not have a repeater system up and running) so we use simplex channels for a lot. I have also upgraded them to use frs and gmrs frequencies as well. I have several large base stations if need be as well that run on solar powered 12 volt systems.
Bug out location has secure coms in the way of field phones and stored rolls of wire that can be deployed.


----------

